# Problem with Samsung Syncmaster LCD screen & LG flatron



## rohanbee (Nov 20, 2004)

I have a *SAmsung Syncmaster 152 S LCD screen*. Now the problem with it is that the text at many times and at certain angles is not very clear. Infact i have an older synmaster which is much more clearer.

Are there some settings that i need to re-adjust or is my screen defective.
Kindly help!!!

Another issue is that of an *LG FLatron 17*", to me the edges seem to be curved where its a flat monitor am i being paraniod or is it just that this particular model is not a true flat version???

Any kind of thoughts/help will be highly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## game_dev (Nov 20, 2004)

Use ClearType & adjust its settings. For that goto : *www.microsoft.com/typography/cleartype/tuner/1.htm

Regarding the LG Flatron, you can change the shape of the display from OSD.


----------



## funkymonkey (Nov 20, 2004)

well LG 17" model E700S has the worst geometry in its class. Picture on edges is pathetic. You need to adjust a lot using the on screen controls to get it corrected.
I have same monitor, it was pain in a$$ to get it all setup and even then its not the best specially when you compare it to new philips monitors. This is the only model from LG that has this problem, all 19" models from LG are fantastic.


----------

